# [risolto] stampante di rete brother

## luna80

ho problemi ad installare una stampante di rete brother (dcp-l3550cdw) e ho seguito la guida seguente senza avere problemi https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Brother_networked_printer...e la stampante risulta correttamente installata, ma quando cerco di mandare in stampa la pagina di test il job risulta completato ma la stampante non stampa niente.

ho già provato a guardare anche i log di debug di cups ma non trovo informazioni utili.

sapete darmi una mano? ho un altro computer con gentoo e la stampa funziona benissimo, non vedo differenze tra le due macchine per quanto concerne la configurazione di cups (use flag comprese...etc)

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## luna80

scusate, ho risolto, non so perchè ma il driver è finito nella cartella /usr/lib64/cups/filter invece che /usr/libexec/cups/filter ora funziona

----------

